# Northern Portugal Expats ?



## sjk (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello im new to the expat community, i currently live in Central Portugal but am interested in maybe moving to Northern Portugal, im wondering if there is an existing expat community up there ?

Ans assuming there is what do people have to say about living in Northern Portugal, can anyone copare it to Central Portugal, i currently live near Tomar.

thanks,
sjk.


----------

